# Battlefield 3: PC-Patch 1.04 zum Download verfügbar - erste Spielermeinungen fallen positiv aus



## TheKhoaNguyen (29. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: PC-Patch 1.04 zum Download verfügbar - erste Spielermeinungen fallen positiv aus* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: PC-Patch 1.04 zum Download verfügbar - erste Spielermeinungen fallen positiv aus


----------



## Skyler93 (29. März 2012)

jo läuft einwandfrei 1.5 gb innerhalb wenigen minuten runtergeladen


----------



## Crimsonrider (29. März 2012)

wurde der Bug das das Spiel beim Mapchange einfriert endlich behoben? ich konnt bis jetzt nur auf One-Map Servern länger als eine Partie spielen und alle Lösungsansätze haben nix gebracht


----------



## Dreamlfall (29. März 2012)

Ich habe ca.  2 Stunden gespielt und es fühlt sich echt verdammt gut an! Bisher hab ich mit dem Patch keine Probleme gehabt!


----------



## Master22 (29. März 2012)

Crimsonrider schrieb:


> wurde der Bug das das Spiel beim Mapchange einfriert endlich behoben? ich konnt bis jetzt nur auf One-Map Servern länger als eine Partie spielen und alle Lösungsansätze haben nix gebracht


 
Was hast du denn für ne Grafikkarte?

Gruß


----------



## Detherrock (29. März 2012)

Das einzige was mich bis jetzt stört ist die größe des Patchs ... Der Download dauert bei mir stolze 11h oO


----------



## jo0man (29. März 2012)

Wow, nach fast einen halben Jahr eine Ping Anzeige! Das ging ja fix 
So in einem Jahr kann man sich das Spiel dann vielleicht auch mal kaufen, dann müssten auch endlich mal die meisten Bugs raus sein


----------



## Mothman (29. März 2012)

Detherrock schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich bis jetzt stört ist die größe des Patchs ... Der Download dauert bei mir stolze 11h oO


 ...bei mir waren es eher 11 Minuten. 

1,5 GB sind heutzutage eigentlich nicht mehr viel. Da würde ich mich mal um ne bessere Leitung bemühen, sofern möglich. 


Bin mal gespannt. Werde die Neuerungen heute sicher noch ausprobieren. Auch wenn ich letztes Mal frustriert aufgehört habe, weil manche einfach nicht sterben, selbst bei mehreren Kopftreffern (zumindest rein optisch).


----------



## DieZelle (29. März 2012)

Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Habe seit dem neuen Patch dauerhaft nen schwarzen Bildschirm bei starten des Spiels!Was kann das sein?Habe schon selber nach einer Lösung gesucht bzw versucht es wieder zum laufen zu bekommen aber ohne Erfolg.Hir die Lösung die bei mir leider nicht geholfen hat!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/battlefield-serie/187798-neuer-patch-bildschirm-bleibt-schwarz.html


----------



## Huecco (29. März 2012)

Die Änderungen sind alle klasse, bis auf 2 Dinge.
Der L85A2-Glitch ist immer noch da und die IGLA/Stinger sind völlig nutzlos geworden, nachdem deren Reichweite auf knappe 100m beschränkt wurde.


----------



## Gast20180705 (29. März 2012)

@DieZelle: Das tritt nur bei der Russenversion auf und im Forum des Battlelogs wurde auch von einem Moderator die Lösung bekannt gegeben.

Der Patch ist einfach genial. Alle Sprayen nurnoch daneben und kaum einer kriegt was mit den Waffen gebacken. Die paar Runden die ich da bis jetzt spielen konnte haben meinen Stats echt gut getan.


----------



## LordNycon82 (29. März 2012)

Kann nicht mehr auf meine STATS zugreifen


----------



## Mothman (29. März 2012)

Huecco schrieb:


> und die IGLA/Stinger sind völlig nutzlos geworden, nachdem deren Reichweite auf knappe 100m beschränkt wurde.


Mit denen hab ich eh noch nie getroffen. Bin irgendwie zu blöd für die AA-Raketen. Auch bei der mobilen AA-Einheit. MIt der Minigun treffe ich gut, aber mit den Raketen fast nie. Ich hab mein Ziel immer "gelockt", aber mit Flares machen die einfach jede Rakete weg.


----------



## PuRe69 (29. März 2012)

Also bei manchen Waffen frag ich mich warum die so gelassen wurden, meiner Meinung nach ist die M16A3 viel zu stark... und ich hatte einen schönen bug wo aufeinmal das RPK erweiterte magazine hatte das MG36 aber nicht....


----------



## Gast20180705 (29. März 2012)

@Hueco: auf Sharqi Peninsula sind die beiden sehr stark, die Helis dort sind da jetzt Freekill, außer du hat nen Piloten und Gunner die zusammen gut arbeiten.


----------



## JanEric1 (29. März 2012)

PuRe69 schrieb:


> Also bei manchen Waffen frag ich mich warum die so gelassen wurden, meiner Meinung nach ist die M16A3 viel zu stark... und ich hatte einen schönen bug wo aufeinmal das RPK erweiterte magazine hatte das MG36 aber nicht....


 
hatte oder hast immer noch
bei mir fehlt bei mg36 ex mag m27 heavy barrel und beo qbb 7 fach zoom 
die ham so gemacht das das zeug mit kills freigeschaltet wird klappt bei mir aber ni steh da 0/300 obwohl ich 600 hab 

und das erweiterte für rpk isn bug 200 schuss sin zu viel


----------



## JanEric1 (29. März 2012)

bf3fanboy schrieb:


> haha-da machen die jetzt einen wind drum....sowas hatte ich von anfang an erwartet??jetztet ein gefühltes Jahr später????FAIL!!
> Was die da treiben kann ich beim besten willen nicht mehr nachvollziehn-nach BF1942,Bf1943,Bf2142,BfVietnam,Bfbc,Bfbc2 und bei BF3 tun sie immer noch so als wüßten sie nicht was die spieler wollen???ich raffs nich mehr-mir kommt es echt so vor als wär es ein neues studio die sich mit diesem Müll auseinander setzen müssen weil sie keine erfahrung haben aber DICE????Ich würd so gern ma ein von DICE ausfragen warum die so DUMM sein müssen?anderst gehtz doch gar nich, das ist doch EA politik 100%....


 
LOL flame flame flame


----------



## Khaos (29. März 2012)

JanEric1 schrieb:


> LOL flame flame flame


 
Joa, das ist der altbekannte (und oft gesperrte ^^) BKA4Free-Typ, der nichts weiter als hurr-durr-Geflame gebacken bekommt. 
Witzig ist vor Allem, dass er sich bf3fanboy nennt, aber in jedem bf3-Thread irgendwie nur rumkackt.


----------



## Cicero (29. März 2012)

Erstes Feedback: Zwiegespalten. Das Balancing wurde komplett verändert. Mal abwarten...


----------



## ssc235 (29. März 2012)

bf3fanboy schrieb:


> Was die da treiben kann ich beim besten willen nicht mehr nachvollziehn-nach BF1942,Bf1943,Bf2142,BfVietnam,Bfbc,Bfbc2 und bei BF3 tun sie immer noch so als wüßten sie nicht was die spieler wollen???



Also ich hab das Gefühl die wissen sehr genau was die Spieler wollen. So freuen sich Umfragen zu Folge z.B. etwa 50% auf Close Quarters. Gerademal 25% wollen größere Maps.


----------



## patalak (29. März 2012)

Khaos schrieb:


> Joa, das ist der altbekannte (und oft gesperrte ^^) BKA4Free-Typ, der nichts weiter als hurr-durr-Geflame gebacken bekommt.
> Witzig ist vor Allem, dass er sich bf3fanboy nennt, aber in jedem bf3-Thread irgendwie nur rumkackt.


 
da muss sich natürlich der chaos bob melden 
der anti rumkackt prophet

deine posts sind genauso unnötig wie seine
also mach nicht so auf besserwisser


----------



## theonlysurcher (29. März 2012)

Also folgendes: Ich liebe Battlefield 3. Es ist DAS Spiel überhaupt für mich.
Aber dieser Patch hat das Spiel nicht verbessert, in keinster Weise!!!
Ich persönlich bin jemand, der es liebt Jets zu fliegen. Auch im Privaten beschäftige ich mich mit Flugzeugen, also sind die Jets für mich natürlich ein Muss. Aber wie bitte soll ich denn vernünftig gegnerische Jets vom Himmel holen wenn meine AA Raketen an seinem Arsch explodieren und keinerlei Schaden anrichten?! Klar man kann mit der Bordkanone schießen, aber ich spiele nunmal mit den AA's und will diese auch benutzten können!
Und war nicht die Rede davon, dass der MAV Glitch ausgemerzt werden sollten? Legt euch doch mal aus Spaß auf die Drohne drauf und probierts aus, es geht immer noch!
Und neuerdings schmiert mein Battlefield auch gerne mal ab, Battlelog meint dann "your connection to the server timed out"....Woher kommt dieser Dreck auf einmal?!
Tut mir leid, aber dieser Patch ist das Allerletzte!


----------



## CyrionXS (30. März 2012)

So ziemlich alles, das meine Teamkollegen und ich ätzend fanden wurde ausgemerzt. und noch mehr.

Was aus deinem Text extrahierbar ist:
AA raketen richten keinen Schaden an. (kann zumindest ich nicht nachvollziehen)
MAV Bug besteht weiterhin ( werde ich demnächst selber versuchen, kann also nichts dazu sagen)
Ein Connection Error. 

Mehr stand da nicht drin, kann man das also nicht auch so schreiben? Ohne übertriebene Emotion?
Was alles verbessert wurde, wird auch nicht angegeben.

Wenn jemand sich als Rager selbst identifiziert, gibt er einem nur die Freikarte, ihn nicht ernstnehmen zu müssen, da dessen Meinung in diesem Moment nur durch Emotionen beeinflusst ist. 
Das ist sicher nicht dein Ziel...Egal ob Privater Jet liebhaber oder nicht.

Mfg Cy


----------



## JanEric1 (30. März 2012)

das mit den aa´s stimmt aber die sind fürn jet eh so gut wie nutzlos
würd sagen bin guter jetpilot und nutzen die aa´s überhaupot nicht 
und der mav glitch is weg was ich schade finde


----------



## ssc235 (30. März 2012)

bf3fanboy schrieb:


> oh ja meine Posts sind unnötig??und ich bin ein BF fanboy-aber das spiel ist einfach der letzte müll!! und als echter BF fanboy darf man sowas nicht unterstützen-aber so weit zu denken?naja ich sag jetzt ma nix mehr?? und wer ist BKA wer auch immer???



Hast du es eigentlich jemals gespielt und bist dabei über Stufe 5 hinausgekommen?


----------



## BlueDoc88 (31. März 2012)

Ich Spiele selber BF3 nur halt auf Ps3 und der Patch hat das Spiel auf der Konsole
vernichtet.
Mit dem Gamepad , ist es nun kaum noch möglich mehr als 30 % seine Magazins
in den Gegner zu pumpen.
Im Battlelog ist es auch mitterweile so das viele den patch (auf der Ps3 )
als Müll bzw Spielvernichtend bewerten.
Ich selber Spiele das Game schon seit Dienstag nicht mehr weil
es in meinen augen der Konsole durch den Patch und durch das DLC
Close Quarter zu einem reinen MW3 Clon wird.
(Die Fahrzeuge lässt ja fast jeder nach dem Patch stehen)


----------



## patalak (1. April 2012)

der skill in bf3 sagt garnichts aus 
ich habe 733 und spiele nur sniper

bin ich jetzt der ober pro ?
lass dir lieber das flascherl geben 
und denk drüber nochmals nach

übrigens bist du nicht der einzige bf fan hier
bin ich selber  und du hast recht das spiel ist
ein cod clon mit fahrzeuge 

ist aber nicht ein grund sich so wichtig zu machen mit 
mein skil meine kd  oder meine stats 
ist eh alles nur für klein-pimel


----------



## cooldine (1. April 2012)

Huecco schrieb:


> Die Änderungen sind alle klasse, bis auf 2 Dinge.
> Der L85A2-Glitch ist immer noch da und die IGLA/Stinger sind völlig nutzlos geworden, nachdem deren Reichweite auf knappe 100m beschränkt wurde.


 
Nicht ganz, die Igla/Stinger machen jetzt One-Hit-Disable, was davor nicht so war.


----------

